# Metal Slug 7 Language Selector



## JPH (Jul 15, 2008)

*Metal Slug 7 Language Selector*
Language Patch for Metal Slug 7 made by Squire


Squire has released a language selector for NDS #2466 Metal Slug 7 (Japan - Xenophobia). 
Basically, you just patch the language selector to the Metal Slug 7 ROM and you'll be able to change the language.
You'll need bspatch (download here) or a similar program to do so.
I've written a quick guide for doing so below (inside the thread). On-site download below.




Download



Quick Guide For Using This Patch


----------



## JPH (Jul 15, 2008)

*What you'll need:*
- Un-modified Metal Slug 7 ROM (GBAtemp does not have any illegal files such as NDS ROMs!)
- Squire's Metal Slug 7 Language Selector (Download from GBAtemp here
- bspatch (download here) or similar program. In the guide, I'll use bspatch.

*Instructions:*
1. Put 'sq-ms7p.bdf' (the patch) and the Metal Slug 7 ROM into the same folder that you unzipped the bspatch files into.
2. Click on the CMD shortcut.
3. Type the following: bspatch 'xpa-ms7.nds patched.nds sq-ms7p.bdf' (without quotes). Then press enter.

Note that you should have your DS' main setting set to English. 
When you load up the game, it should let you select the language you want to use. 
Have fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--

If I didn't explain something very good or you need help, just let me know.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 15, 2008)

I had a weird dream last night that someone PM'ed me a link to their prepatched rom.


----------



## popopola (Jul 15, 2008)

once you select the english option at the beginning of the rom, will it stay like that? will the menu at the beginning disappear? or do we always have to choose the english option everytime we launch the game?


----------



## stivsama (Jul 15, 2008)

Is it still "90%" english or totally, fully, 100% this time?


----------



## Bergunzo (Jul 15, 2008)

That's what i'm wondering too. If there's any way, because I tried but- nothing.


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 15, 2008)

hmm, not sure but It doesnt really matter.. As long as it is mostly in English, Im happy.. You might just need to wait for a (U) or (E) release..


----------



## Dedale (Jul 15, 2008)

On R4, think to update it to 1.18 guys or you'll have the message "Save data could not be loaded..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for this patch.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 15, 2008)

it isn't a language selector.
it's a region selector.

in the original rom the region switch is locked to japanese, and only the devs can change that.
but this adds a menu on boot that let's you set the region switch to something else.
that means with this patch your (J) rom suddenly became a (JAP)(US)(EU m5) rom.

the translation is 100% official and 100% complete.
but you do have to select the region every time you start the game.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 15, 2008)

There must be a way we can patch/hex the original ROM to do the same thing permanently then. Anyone got any ideas?

(this might be better in the hacking forum)


----------



## Mentz (Jul 15, 2008)

I think in the same manner was unlocked for jap, can be locked to other regions...


----------



## Tim0 (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't get it.. When I press enter in the CMD mode. My pc try's to open the file, and doesn't know which program to use. So it asks me which program it should be opened with..

Help?


----------



## Mentz (Jul 15, 2008)

Tim0 said:
			
		

> I don't get it.. When I press enter in the CMD mode. My pc try's to open the file, and doesn't know which program to use. So it asks me which program it should be opened with..
> 
> Help?



Are you sure you follow the Instructions in the right way?

Instructions:
1. Put 'sq-ms7p.bdf' (the patch) and the Metal Slug 7 ROM into the same folder that you unzipped the bspatch files into.
2. Click on the CMD shortcut.
3. Type the following: bspatch 'xpa-ms7.nds patched.nds sq-ms7p.bdf' (without quotes). Then press enter.

bspatch [original rom] [patched rom] [patch name]


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 15, 2008)

Tim0 said:
			
		

> I don't get it.. When I press enter in the CMD mode. My pc try's to open the file, and doesn't know which program to use. So it asks me which program it should be opened with..
> 
> Help?



Dutch guide on how to patch the Metal Slug 7 SQUiRE patch


----------



## putifreak (Jul 15, 2008)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> the translation is 100% official and 100% complete.


No it is not.  There´s a spelling mistake in the menu (German).


----------



## Ad_Enuff (Jul 15, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> I had a weird dream last night that someone PM'ed me a link to their prepatched rom.




If thats not a ROM beg I dont know what is......I thought that was an instant ban???


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 15, 2008)

putifreak said:
			
		

> thedicemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think spelling mistakes don't count


----------



## plasmatron (Jul 15, 2008)

Keep things goin SQUIRE !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You make an old scener happy.


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 15, 2008)

Isn't that what email or IRC is for? You should be able to ask for a rom in such ways if you know who to ask, but I won't go into detail. And not me! The answer is no.


----------



## Prax (Jul 15, 2008)

And of course... before any one asks:


bspatch is included with OSX.  So, yes.. Mac users can use this patch.


----------



## knipri (Jul 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> And of course... before any one asks:
> 
> 
> bspatch is included with OSX. So, yes.. Mac users can use this patch.



Nice one. I had no idea. I thought I'd be patchless through eternity.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 15, 2008)

...Isn't this EXACTLY what they used to do in the old Neo Geo days?
Put multiple versions of the game in one rom, and change it depending on the region of the console?

I guess old habits die hard!


----------



## Yuan (Jul 15, 2008)

100% English now, nice.


----------



## pasc (Jul 15, 2008)

Ad_Enuff said:
			
		

> xblackoutx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, he only dreamed... a man can dream can't he ?


----------



## Ad_Enuff (Jul 15, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> well, he only dreamed... a man can dream can't he ?



Well he can certainly "Dream On" if he thinks he can rom beg on here.....as soon as a MOD sees it they will take action...


----------



## Man18 (Jul 15, 2008)

Very impressive patch.


Also.

it didnt want to allow me to patch when it had - like xpa-ms7.nds so I renamed it metalslug7.nds and made sure the patch was the same name as the new output to get rid of any trickyness.

idiot proof patch. just do 1 and 2.

should turn out like bspatch>bspatch metalslug7.nds ms7.nds ms7.bdf

it took like 8 seconds to fully patch for me.


----------



## dsrules (Jul 15, 2008)

or you could use the Action Replay cheat code to change the language if you don't want to patch your rom


----------



## motorcity_madman (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for this m8  great patch


----------



## knipri (Jul 15, 2008)

I love this patch. I especially like the old school feel of the menu. Only thing missing is some scrolling text and tracker music.


----------



## perkele (Jul 15, 2008)

putifreak said:
			
		

> thedicemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A spelling mistake (by SNK) doesn't mean it isn't 100% official and complete.


----------



## test84 (Jul 15, 2008)

Is it just me with my DSTT and 1GB Kingston Japan or this game's FPS drops at some points.


----------



## Tripp (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice work by Squire...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2008)

putifreak said:
			
		

> thedicemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fact that there's a spelling mistake is just more proof that it's an official japanese translation.


----------



## Tim0 (Jul 15, 2008)

It worked!!

Arrigato nè!


----------



## 704jaffer (Jul 15, 2008)

Prax said:
			
		

> And of course... before any one asks:
> bspatch is included with OSX.  So, yes.. Mac users can use this patch.



Say WHHATTT, I totally copied everything over to a windows VM just to run a program I had in OSX. Now i really feel like an idiot.


----------



## hova1 (Jul 15, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> Is it just me with my DSTT and 1GB Kingston Japan or this game's FPS drops at some points.


same with me (M3 Simply, 2GB SanDisk)


----------



## Pyrofyr (Jul 15, 2008)

Wrong section? How is this an NDS release? O.o;


----------



## -GJ- (Jul 15, 2008)

it's an XXXX file, like the demo's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 15, 2008)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> ...Isn't this EXACTLY what they used to do in the old Neo Geo days?
> Put multiple versions of the game in one rom, and change it depending on the region of the console?
> 
> I guess old habits die hard!


The game even lags like its Neo-Geo predecessors.


----------



## test84 (Jul 15, 2008)

Neo Geo ones run good on my MAME emulators.


----------



## ackers (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't get this......

What's this CMD shortcut you speak of? Is that Command Prompt? Well I opened that and typed *bspatch xpa-ms7.nds patched.nds sq-ms7p.bdf* and it says not recognized as a command blah blah...

My ROM and sq-ms7p.bdf file are in the folder along with bspatch.exe etc.

Please help.

EDIT: NVM got it working I think.


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 16, 2008)

cmd is the Command Prompt also found in the Accessories folder in the Start Menu.  Make sure you change directory to the correct folder before entering the command.


----------



## BlindAsian (Jul 16, 2008)

I tried using Terminal to patch it but I guess it doesn't work. All I get is:

bspatch: sq-ms7p.bdf: No such file or directory

but I downloaded it. wtf. :/


----------



## feds4u (Jul 16, 2008)

Greatest patch ever.  So easy to use.  I screwed up the first time but it was easy to figure out what I did wrong.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 16, 2008)

wow, good to see squire is still alive and kicking. great patch.
maybe what is in there is not the final review of the translations, as some german option items are french 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but even the combat school is fully translated. very cool.


----------



## enarky (Jul 16, 2008)

Could anyone get this patch to work with Supercard Lite? With Software V2.68 and Firmware 1.85 the ROM always crashes for me after the language select screen.


----------



## McSnazzles (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone care to explain exactly how I patch this on my Mac? I can only assume I need to use Terminal, but I am unsure of the commands I need to use in order to get it to work. The handy dandy link provided in the bspatch folder does nothing for me when I try to open it through Terminal. Help! Please?


----------



## mrwienerdog (Jul 17, 2008)

So I patched the rom, and everything appears to be OK (even though my 'puter says the size of the patched rom is 0 bytes?).  Went to play the game, selected english, and there is  a message on the top screen saying there was a problem loading the save data, please turn off ds and reinsert game card.  What the fuck should I do now?

THanks,
wiener.


----------



## pixie (Jul 18, 2008)

mrwienerdog said:
			
		

> So I patched the rom, and everything appears to be OK (even though my 'puter says the size of the patched rom is 0 bytes?).  Went to play the game, selected english, and there is  a message on the top screen saying there was a problem loading the save data, please turn off ds and reinsert game card.  What the fuck should I do now?
> 
> THanks,
> wiener.


If the patched rom is 0 bytes you obviously did something wrong.


----------



## mrwienerdog (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah but when I look in properties, it says the rom is the right size.  Not only that, when I try to boot the game, I get the splash screen that says 'Metal Slug 7', but then this other bullshit.


----------



## matrix121391 (Sep 20, 2008)

What do they mean by CMD shortcut?

Edit: Nevermind. Found the answer in page 3 of this thread.

Edit#2: How do you change the directory of the CMD?


----------



## Narin (Sep 20, 2008)

For most flashcards, I have included cheats in the cheat database that let you select the language you want to play as without having to patch the game manually.


----------



## Sephi (Sep 21, 2008)

matrix121391 said:
			
		

> What do they mean by CMD shortcut?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. Found the answer in page 3 of this thread.
> 
> Edit#2: How do you change the directory of the CMD?


the cd command


----------

